# Equipo aiwa nsx-sz50 no lee cds



## pepino464 (Nov 22, 2008)

como estas todos los amigos del foro les comento que este equipo se lo llevaron a otro tecnico y lo devolvio con el mismo problema ....no lee cds.... quisiera saber cual es el numero de lector que usa y si tienen algun esquema que me pueda ayudar se los agradezco


----------



## joakinhh (Dic 12, 2008)

Si tu equipo no lee cd lo mas probable es que el laser esté dañado. El laser que algunos equipos de esa marca usa es el mismo que usa el sony = KSS 213 pero tendras que cambiarlo con todo y mecanismo. lleva el tuyo a la tienda y compáralo con un kss 213 y si es parecido hasta el mecanismo, compralo y cambialo. Suerte y saludos desde  Monterrey Nuevo Leon Mexico


----------



## joakinhh (Dic 12, 2008)

Oye Pepino, se me olvido decirte que si no logras solucionar tu problema y ya te urge utilizar tu euipo, hazlo en modo de auxiliar utilizando un DVD. Suerte.


----------



## pepino464 (Dic 13, 2008)

amigos mios disculpenme por haberme tardado tanto la solucion fue cambiar el lector con su mecanismo le coloque el kss-213f y problema solucionado


----------

